# Photos passeport biométrique



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2006)

Heureusement j'en rigole  

Depuis avril 2006, on est pass&#233; au passeport biom&#233;trique.  Bon..:mouais: Ca encore &#231;a va. 

Mais est ce que l'un d'entre vous a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; confront&#233; auX probl&#233;meS des PHOTOS de passeport biom&#233;trique :affraid:



Je vous raconte mon histoire  


Moi j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; vouloir le faire juste avant de partir en stage dans le Lot, soit fin avril, pile le premier jour de la mise en circulation des nouveaux passeports....
Donc je suis all&#233;e chez le photographe... Je sais pas pourquoi, inspiration, au lieu du photomaton. La photographe me fait enlever mes lunettes, et me prend en gros plan trop moche. Je lui dit que c'est horrible et qu'en plus c'est stupide parce que j'ai toujours mes lunettes :mouais: , elle me dit que c'est les nouvelles directives, que c'est comme &#231;a depuis ce matin. 
Ok.
Je vais &#224; la mairie, et les photos ont &#233;t&#233; refus&#233;es... Trop petites... Il fallait 32mm entre mon menton et la base de mes cheveux, il n'y en avait que 30!!! 

Le lendemain d&#233;part dans le Lot, donc pas le temps de les refaire. 

Donc une fois &#224; Figeac, je retourne chez un autre photographe. Qui regarde mes photos, et qui me dit que maintenant les directives sont un peu plus souples, que les photos devraient passer. 
Je l'oblige &#224; m'en faire des nouvelles quand m&#234;me, au cas o&#249;. Et l&#224; il me dit de garder mes lunettes... Euh vous &#234;tes sur?? Oui oui!! Bon.... 


Ce week end je suis remont&#233;e pour ma soutenance de stage, donc cette aprem je vais &#224; la mairie  . Je leur file les nouvelles photos, et non &#231;a va pas aller vous avez des lunettes... Mmmmmh??  Bon ok, je leur file les anciennes, qui sont cens&#233;es passer maintenant. :hein: 
Non &#231;a va pas aller sur celle l&#224; vous souriez, et vous avez des boucles d'oreilles et les cheveux pas assez tir&#233;s en arri&#232;re.  

Non mais c'est pas que je suis press&#233;e, mais dans 6 semaines j'en ai besoin... Et l&#224; je peux pas revenir dans la semaine!! (oui je repart dans le Lot moi  )

Bon donc du coup j'ai couru refaire des photos. Le gars m'en tire 4, il les mesure, &#231;a allait pas. Il m'en refait 4!! 

A la mairie ils m'ont dit que &#231;a devrait passer mais pas sur, on va essayer. :affraid:
Sinon vous avez d&#233;j&#224; fait un passeport? Euh oui ya 15 ans,  il est p&#233;rim&#233; depuis 10 ans. 
Ah ben il nous le faut... 
Non mais vous croyez que je garde des trucs p&#233;rim&#233;s de 10 ans??? J'ai d&#233;m&#233;nag&#233; 3 fois depuis!!! :mouais: 
Heureusement en fait je l'avais gard&#233;. Ouf.

Voil&#224; mon aventure Passeport Biom&#233;trique 

J'ai 15 photos d'identit&#233;es toute zoum&#233;es trop moche en trop, je fais des d&#233;dicases   Qui n'en veut ??


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2006)

Moi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Non merci - j'en ai aussi.

Tête trop petite,
faut pas sourire,
faut pas avoir d'expression (ah ? A ce moment là, j'ai la tentation d'aller photographier une vache, mais bon, je tiens à mes vacances)
faut pas pencher la tête,
Faut pas avoir de reflet sur le front...

Et encore, pour moi, ca va.

C'est quand il a fallu en faire pour mon fils (pas encore deux ans) qu'on a commencé à rigoler (très jaune)
le photographe : "Il faudrait qu'il ferme la bouche" "Il ne faut pas qu'il sourit"...

Pfffff

Enfin, c'est fait et, à priori, accepté.


----------



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi



Euh tu sais ya juste ma tête zoumée sur la photo hein  
Si ça te vas, adresse par MP  

Remarque non je vais aller me présenter au truc du chateau là, dans le bar des jeux, et ça sera la récompense pour ceux qui voterons pour moi :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement j'en rigole
> 
> Depuis avril 2006, on est passé au passeport biométrique.  Bon..:mouais: Ca encore ça va.
> 
> ...



 Tu peux aller aux USA maintenant. (Par contre, tu ne peux plus faire criminel, avec tes empreintes génétiques en vadrouilles...)


----------



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aller aux USA maintenant. (Par contre, tu ne peux plus faire criminel, avec tes empreintes g&#233;n&#233;tiques en vadrouilles...)



Mais quelles empreintes g&#233;n&#233;tiques? On m'a rien demand&#233; du tout, j'ai fait pipi nul part!!  
On m'a m&#234;me pas prit mes empreintes digitales. :hein:

Et en plus je vais m&#234;me pas au USA


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelles empreintes g&#233;n&#233;tiques? On m'a rien demand&#233; du tout, j'ai fait pipi nul part!!
> On m'a m&#234;me pas prit mes empreintes digitales. :hein:
> 
> Et en plus je vais m&#234;me pas au USA


Bah alors, y a quoi sur ce passeport???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors, y a quoi sur ce passeport???


Ben, la photo d'une sorte de clone triste de toi même.


----------



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors, y a quoi sur ce passeport???



Une photo d'identitée trop moche, qui te ressemble même pas


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Juillet 2006)

Le *biométrique *C'est pour quoi alors?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le *biométrique *C'est pour quoi alors?


Pour se la péter un max en soirée !

euh... non, sans doute pas...



Je ne sais pas, alors.


----------



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le *biométrique *C'est pour quoi alors?



En fait c'est parce qu'il a une puce electronique qui contient des données sur ta physionomie (taille, couleur des yeux, photos....)   C'est tout.


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est parce qu'il a une puce electronique qui contient des données sur ta physionomie (taille, couleur des yeux, photos....)   C'est tout.



J'en voyais plus...:mouais: ©Philip K. Dick

M'enfin, Big Brother is watching you...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ...
> On m'a même pas prit mes empreintes digitales. :hein:
> ...



Attention, il parait que bientôt sur le passeport il faura également les empreintes génitales...


----------



## dool (10 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Attention, il parait que bientôt sur le passeport il faura également les empreintes génitales...



Et on ne pourra plus laisser traîner ses traces partout ??!  Rha connerie de biométrique !


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2006)

On devrait trouver les empreintes digitales dans la puce d'ici 2009 sur le passeport français.

J'ai vu déjà un magasin avec un panneau: "Nous ne faisons pas les photos passeport"  Avant de partir en voyage, il faut s'y prendre un paquet de temps à l'avance  

Dans le même genre d'absurdité, ceux et celles qui ont une signature assez longue ou haute, les gars la déforment électroniquement pour la faire rentrer au bon endroit (vu le cas sur la carte d'identité suisse) ce qui fait qu'en fait, chaque signature n'est légalement pas valable, comme elle ne correspond pas à "l'originale" de la carte. De plus la définition utilisée pixellise la signature ce qui est parfois loin d'arranger les choses

Une petite définition du passeport biométrique en anglais par ici et par là, une définition de la biométrie en français.

Et pour pousser la réflexion un peu plus loin sur ce qu'il nous faudra refuser dans les prochaines années, un petit lien assez édifiant sur une traduction d'un article du magazine américain _Mother Jones_ sur les "puces espionnes" qu'on veut nous faire porter à plus ou moins long terme, sous la peau, dans le caddy ou dans l'étiquette du pantalon.


----------



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et pour pousser la réflexion un peu plus loin sur ce qu'il nous faudra refuser dans les prochaines années, un petit lien assez édifiant sur une traduction d'un article du magazine américain _Mother Jones_ sur les "puces espionnes" qu'on veut nous faire porter à plus ou moins long terme, sous la peau, dans le caddy ou dans l'étiquette du pantalon.



:affraid: Mais je voulais juste faire une photo moi :rose: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a tombe bien c'est mon boulot !

Les normes sont maintenant fixes, &#231;a pas &#233;t&#233; le cas pendant deux mois ...
Bon, d'abord ce qu'il faut savoir c'est qu'ils ont chang&#233;s les normes sans avertir les photographes, ni la presse, enfin personne. Les clients revenait en disant : 
- "elle est refus&#233;e"
- "ben pourquoi ?"
- "parce que j'ai les lunettes"

Bref, &#224; force d'avoir dix versions diff&#233;rentes en une journ&#233;e, on est all&#233; voir les mairies, qui n'en savait pas plus mais qui refusait les photos &#224; priori en savant que de nouvelles normes allaient arriver le temps que les dossiers arrivent &#224; la pr&#233;fecture et pour &#233;viter que les dossiers soient refus&#233;s .... Vous me suivez ? Mais ils ont rien dit &#224; nos clients. :mouais:

Depuis &#231;a s'est calm&#233; et les mairies ont leur photographe "chez celui ci elles sont bonnes". Mais ne pas h&#233;siter &#224; demander le papier avec les c&#244;tes au cas o&#249; ...

Je connais des photographes qui ont d&#233;cid&#233;s de refuser de les faire et d'autres qu'en ont profiter pour augmenter leurs prix ... 

Quand au sourire j'ai mon hypoth&#232;se : quand vous souriez vous avez une t&#234;te diff&#233;rente, surtout si vous souriez devant un appareil photo, vous &#234;tes crisp&#233;s et certaines personnes sont m&#233;connaissables ... sachant aussi que l'on sourit rarement devant les forces de l'ordre ....
(tiens d'ailleurs c'est marrant : chaque fois je fais une photo avec sourirre crisp&#233; et une autre sourire naturel et 9/10 le client choisit la photo crisp&#233; parce qu'elle correspond &#224; l'image qu'il se fait de lui, alors qu'il est plus beau sur la photo naturel, sur le vif. Pareil pour les photos de mariage, les portraits ect ...)

Donc les normes pour ceux qui ne savent pas : 
- fonc gris &#224; 18% (ils ne savent pas ce que c'est mais c'est la norme, c'est un gris fonc&#233; et ils renvoient en disant qu'il faut l'&#233;claircir ) sinon fond d'une couleur moyennne, 
- lunette si l'on voit les yeux et si le coup de flash n'est pas visible, 
- pas de sourire, bouche ferm&#233;, pas de certe t&#234;te, bandeau, de trop grosse boucle d'oreille (car l'on doit bien voir les zoreilles) 
- cheveux tir&#233; car c'est plus pratique : votre t&#234;te doit faire entre 32 et 36 mm dans un cadre de 45x35 mm et vos cheveux ne doivent pas &#234;tre coup&#233;s sur les c&#244;t&#233;s :hein: : les gouffa c'est l'horreur et impossible d'expliquer &#224; la dame qui vient de chez le coiffeur pour la photo qu'il faut qu'elle aplatisse sa mise en pli :mouais:.
- regard droit comme si vous regarder l'appareil, t&#234;te au milieu de la photo sym&#233;triquement sur la m&#233;diane verticale.
- et l'on doit voir le d&#233;but des &#233;paules, ce qui est impossible chez certianes personnes au vue des c&#244;tes de la t&#234;te, donc ils ont abandonn&#233;s les &#233;paules.

Pour finir : vous savez ce qu'ils en font &#224; la prefecture des photos ?

Ils les scannent .....

Bon courage et restons zen 

Edit : et je veux bien une photo d&#233;dicac&#233;e ...


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2006)

Pour info nexka pas mal de marie ont &#233;quiper les services d'&#233;tat civil de photomaton et le personne t'aide a les faire, au cas ou demande a ta marie si ils n'en pas un pour tes prochains papiers, sinon vu que certain magasin (fnac photo ...) avait un document complet sur les passeports bio


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Pour info nexka pas mal de marie ont équiper les services d'état civil de photomaton et le personne t'aide a les faire, au cas ou demande a ta marie si ils n'en pas un pour tes prochains papiers, sinon vu que *certain magasin* (fnac photo ...) *avait un document complet sur les passeports bio*



... et les écoles de photo 
Donc les autres magasins l'ont eut finalement ...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Mais je voulais juste faire une photo moi :rose: :affraid:


Perds pas ton temps -> MP


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 15 photos d'identitées toute zoumées trop moche en trop, je fais des dédicases   Qui n'en veut ??




euh, on échange j'ai des photos de roberto en string a la plage


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Perds pas ton temps -> MP



La photo de ton avatar n'est pas dans les normes SM, il y a un reflet dans tes lunettes, et les moustaches sont interdites.


----------



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Donc les normes pour ceux qui ne savent pas :
> - fonc gris à 18% (ils ne savent pas ce que c'est mais c'est la norme, c'est un gris foncé et ils renvoient en disant qu'il faut l'éclaircir ) sinon fond d'une couleur moyennne,
> - lunette si l'on voit les yeux et si le coup de flash n'est pas visible,
> Alors avec mes lunettes, on voit mes yeux, pas de soucis, et ben non!! Ils ont pas voulut
> ...



Enfin bon... Je suis même pas sure que toute les prefetures sont d'accord en plus. Parce que je suis passée demander à la mairie de Figeac si les photos allaient, ils ont dit oui.
Chez moi à St Quentin, ben ils sont dit non   



Ok les garçons, je vous envoie ça :rateau:  


EHHHH Roberto :love: Ca y est!!!! J'ai enfin réussit à la faire péter ma boite à MPs!!! :love:


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2006)

Avec ça j'ai bon non ?  (_déjà vu ?_ )


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Avec ça j'ai bon non ?  (_déjà vu ?_ )



tu va finir comme ça


----------



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Avec ça j'ai bon non ?  (_déjà vu ?_ )



:affraid: MDR   Ah oui pas mal 


Sur une des 18 photos que j'ai faites pour ce ***** de Passeport, on dirait une évadée de Guantanamo  :rateau:  En plus j'ai le T-Shirt Orange de MacG duquel on ne voit que le haut...   L'ilusion est parfaite  

Je vous la montre dés que je peux... Et si j'ai pas trop honte, parce que elle est vraiment laide :rose:


----------



## katelijn (10 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Avec ça j'ai bon non ?  (_déjà vu ?_ )



Dis moi! T'est arachnophobe?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon... Je suis même pas sure que toute les prefetures sont d'accord en plus. Parce que je suis passée demander à la mairie de Figeac si les photos allaient, ils ont dit oui.
> Chez moi à St Quentin, ben ils sont dit non



Oui les normes sont humaines donc subjectives 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ok les garçons, je vous envoie ça :rateau:



Tu me l'envoie même si je suis une fille ? 
C'est pour ma collec ...


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

Nexka : moi j'en veux pas, j'ai une photo de toi qui prouve que c'est toi...    


pourtant, on ne voit pas ton visage.... mais dieu quelle vue !  :love: :love :love: :love:





l&#224;, supermeuhmeuh va &#234;tre fou ! et s'il savait, il le serait plus encore !


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va finir comme ça
> (...)



Ca m'est arrivé pour la tof de ma carte du SN en 90  Une jolie ardoise avec mon nom dessus, le crâne tondu et un uniforme.

_PS: pas arachnophobe non. Juste un monstre à ma droite et je pouvais pas sortir sans lui passer dessus _


----------



## Nexka (11 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Nexka : moi j'en veux pas, j'ai une photo de toi qui prouve que c'est toi...
> 
> 
> pourtant, on ne voit pas ton visage.... mais dieu quelle vue !  :love: :love :love: :love:
> ...



Oui en effet j'aurais du mal à nier  Le pire c'est que c'est clair, ça prouve que c'est moi bien plus que ces photos d'identitées trop moches  


Odré, tu veux laquelle? La trop petite? La lunette donc ça va pas? La Guantanamo? :hein: 
File ton adresse par MP 



Par contre je reparts en retraite spirituelle Jedi pour l'académie là, et internet est totalement interdit.   Donc même si je vais essayer de tricher un peu, pas de net jusqu'à fin juillet normalement :mouais:


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Pour info nexka pas mal de marie ont équiper les services d'état civil de photomaton et le personne t'aide a les faire, au cas ou demande a ta marie si ils n'en pas un pour tes prochains papiers, sinon vu que certain magasin (fnac photo ...) avait un document complet sur les passeports bio


----------



## House M.D. (11 Juillet 2006)

Moi z'en veux bien une Nexka !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> - cheveux tiré car c'est plus pratique : votre tête doit faire entre 32 et 36 mm dans un cadre de 45x35 mm et *vos cheveux ne doivent pas être coupés sur les côtés* :hein:


 
Merde! Moi qui me suis fait une coupe afro pour les vacances!


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'est arrivé pour la tof de ma carte du SN en 90  Une jolie ardoise avec mon nom dessus, le crâne tondu et un uniforme.



S.N.V. 







mackie : arrête de dire Fnuck Photo : ils sont morts, laisse les en paix... même les rats ont déserté... la preuve : je me suis cassé !


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2006)

allez juste pour faire la paire avec celle d'Alèm, une exclu pour le fil à Nexka :love:  _(Merci d'ailleurs, mam'zelle )_
J'ai juste enlevé l'ardoise et mon petit nom mais l'uniforme est original  A l'époque, on en prenait pour un an et le père Sadam venait d'avoir envie de se taper du Koweit au petit déj'  Super ambiance :rateau:


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A l'époque, on en prenait pour un an et le père Sadam venait d'avoir envie de se taper du Koweit au petit déj'  Super ambiance :rateau:




ah ouais... je me disais bien qu'il y avait quelqu'un qui m'avait fait dire : "ne devance pas l'appel, ne devance pas l'appel..."


elle était rousse...


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2006)

D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu, comme les visages sont scann&#233;s, il faut respecter quelques r&#232;gles afin que les recherches apr&#232;s selon plusieurs crit&#232;res position du nez, des yeux, ecartement des yeux, etc etc soient efficaces, au moins l'identification de coupables ne se fera plus pas le douanier/policer mais via un recherche sur un fichier, c'est plus fiable tout de m&#234;me, car il faut une chirurgie lourde pour changer un visage, remarque bien que les criminels de haut vols seront rapidement les points de crit&#232;re du logiciel.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Et même les meilleures chirurgiens ne pourront jamais changer l'écartement entre les yeux, et la grandeur des oreilles.


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

sisi, la grandeur des oreilles, Van Gogh avait test&#233;...  




sinon, les rugbymen savent aussi tr&#232;s bien le faire !   












ps pour deux mecs que je connais bien, j'ai pas os&#233; vous poster une photo d&#233;nud&#233;e de Michalak...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Purée Alem c'est toi quand t'étais jeune :rateau:
Sinon c'est qui celui là, il s'est fait mangé une oreille par un boxeur américain énervé ?


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Pur&#233;e Alem c'est toi quand t'&#233;tais jeune :rateau:
> Sinon c'est qui celui l&#224;, il s'est fait mang&#233; une oreille par un boxeur am&#233;ricain &#233;nerv&#233; ?




non, c'est Fabien Pelous, un des meilleurs joueurs de rugby fran&#231;ais et sinon, oui, il a exactement le m&#234;me &#226;ge que moi &#224; quelques jours pr&#232;s...  (et quasiment 30cm de plus ! )





un peu comme Amok a le m&#234;me &#226;ge que moi &#224; 2000 ans pr&#232;s...


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> ps pour deux mecs que je connais bien, j'ai pas osé vous poster une photo dénudée de Michalak...



Plait-il ?


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ?




non rien...


----------



## Nexka (12 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps pour deux mecs que je connais bien, j'ai pas osé vous poster une photo dénudée de Michalak...



Pourquoi pour deux mecs???  Et moi alors :love: Moi aussi j'aime les rugbymans!!! :love: 
D'ailleur j'avais ouvert un thread une fois avec plein de photos de rugbymen nus  Mais bon en connection 56k là, j'ai pas le temps de vous faire une recherche dans les archives


----------



## Nephou (12 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas le temps de vous faire une recherche dans les archives



tssss quel manque de bonne volonté


----------



## Nexka (12 Juillet 2006)

Comme quoi c'est un vrai probléme!! (euh la je parle du théme principal  ) 

Les tribulations du candidat au nouveau passeport électronique
LE MONDE | 10.07.06 | 16h31    Mis à jour le 10.07.06 | 16h31


Les 20 000 personnes qui déposent chaque jour un dossier pour le nouveau passeport électronique rencontrent des difficultés. Il faut fournir une "copie intégrale de l'acte de naissance en original", qui ne peut être obtenue qu'à la mairie de sa commune de naissance, par Internet ou par courrier. Mais quand ce document ne permet pas d'établir formellement la nationalité française (pour ceux nés à l'étranger ou bien en France de parents étrangers), le demandeur doit faire la preuve de celle-ci.

Claire, née en France en 1944 de parents polonais et titulaire d'une carte d'identité française, a ainsi dû produire une attestation du tribunal d'instance établissant qu'elle était "française par déclaration". Cette obligation, instaurée lors de la création de la carte d'identité sécurisée en 1998, avait déjà scandalisé à l'époque, notamment les personnes nées en Algérie avant la décolonisation.

L'autre difficulté concerne la photo d'identité, qui doit être conforme à la norme européenne (ISO/IEC 19794-5 de 2005) définie par l'Organisation de l'aviation civile internationale (OACI). Elle doit mesurer 35 mm de large sur 45 mm de haut. Le visage doit occuper de 70 % à 80 % de la hauteur de l'image.

Le sujet doit tenir la tête droite, fixer l'objectif de face, yeux ouverts, sans sourire. Ce n'est pas facile à obtenir des enfants, qui doivent désormais posséder leur propre passeport (soit 5 % du total des demandes). "Je viens de recevoir la photo d'un bébé de 7 jours ; il a la bouche ouverte et les yeux fermés, je ne sais pas comment faire", soupire une préposée chargée de la réception des dossiers dans une mairie. En raison de difficultés semblables en Allemagne et en Grande-Bretagne, le ministère de l'intérieur réfléchit à des assouplissements.

La photo couleur, au fond clair et uni (un gris à 18 %), doit "faire apparaître un teint naturel", ce qui nécessite des réglages pour les personnes à la peau très foncée. "A chaque fois, il faut débourser 6 euros chez le photographe. Au troisième essai, la photo de ma fille convenait, mais... elle avait l'air d'un cadavre", constate Brigitte, mère d'Eléonore, 15 ans.


40 % DE REJETS PAR LES MAIRIES


Pour ne pas prendre de risques, certains photographes exigent l'absence de maquillage ou le retrait des lunettes. Si elles ne sont pas proscrites, celles-ci ne doivent pas avoir de reflets ni une monture trop épaisse. "Si les points de repère autour des yeux et l'emplacement de l'iris ne sont pas positionnés convenablement, ils empêcheront la reconnaissance de l'image numérisée et sa transcription sur la puce", explique-t-on chez Photomaton. En attendant l'adaptation à la nouvelle norme des 6 000 cabines qui seront aussi équipées d'un logiciel destiné à corriger les poses inadéquates, cette société s'engage à rembourser les photos refusées.

La photo fait l'objet d'un triple contrôle : lors du dépôt du dossier à la préfecture, où elle est scannée puis transmise au fichier central, et à l'Imprimerie nationale, où elle doit correspondre aux gabarits intégrés dans les appareils. L'installation dans les mairies de cellules chargées de prendre des photos aux normes n'a pas été retenue pour des raisons techniques, financières et pour respecter la libre concurrence.

Selon le ministère de l'intérieur, le taux de refus par le Centre national de production des passeports est de 2 %. Mais, en amont, les rejets par les mairies avoisineraient 40 %. Il y aurait à cela deux raisons : le manque de formation des personnels municipaux, et surtout la volonté de n'envoyer que des dossiers incontestables. Car toute demande bloquée au niveau de la préfecture entraîne ensuite une perte de quinze jours pour le demandeur.



:love: Pour le reste  Merci Nephou :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ...née en France en 1944 de parents polonais...



  ... ha ben !!! je te croyais plus jeune... les vieux ne sont finalement pas ceux qu'on pense sur ce forum...


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2006)

j'ai re&#231;u ta photo nexka, effectivement c'est pas r&#233;ussit 

Vds photo rat&#233; de nexka ... d&#233;dicac&#233;  &#233;galement dispos autographe d'amok


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2006)

> Claire, n&#233;e en France en 1944 de parents polonais et titulaire d'une carte d'identit&#233; fran&#231;aise, a ainsi d&#251; produire une attestation du tribunal d'instance &#233;tablissant qu'elle &#233;tait "fran&#231;aise par d&#233;claration". Cette obligation, instaur&#233;e lors de la cr&#233;ation de la carte d'identit&#233; s&#233;curis&#233;e en 1998, avait d&#233;j&#224; scandalis&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque, notamment les personnes n&#233;es en Alg&#233;rie avant la d&#233;colonisation.



&#231;a me fait penser &#224; mon beau-p&#232;re qui en 1982 avait du &#224; la Mairie de notre village, faire attester _par au moins deux de [ses] enfants_ qu'il &#233;tait bien leur p&#232;re  et donc bien la personne en question dans la demande, afin de pouvoir faire refaire ses papiers car il avait &#233;t&#233; naturalis&#233; avant 1962 en Alg&#233;rie et que les papiers (&#224; Nantes je crois) avaient &#233;t&#233; &#233;gar&#233;s.
Comme si les enfants pouvaient r&#233;ellement prouver quoi que ce soit


----------



## iota (12 Juillet 2006)

Salut.



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, tu ne peux plus faire criminel, avec tes empreintes g&#233;n&#233;tiques en vadrouilles...


La biom&#233;trie n'a rien &#224; voir avec la g&#233;n&#233;tique.
La biom&#233;trie prend en compte les caract&#233;ristiques (mesures) morphologiques (empreinte digitale, iris, &#233;cartement des yeux, taille des mains...) ou comportementaux (signature, &#233;criture...) ou morphologiques et comportementaux (la voix) d'une personne.

D'apr&#232;s le CLUSIF : _"Un syst&#232;me de contr&#244;le biom&#233;trique est un syst&#232;me automatique de mesure bas&#233; sur la reconnaissance de caract&#233;ristiques propres &#224; l'individu"_.



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors, y a quoi sur ce passeport???


Une puce RFID qui contient la photo num&#233;ris&#233;e (et plus tard les empreintes digitales).

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

Moi j'ai rien reçu alors tu biffes le CH- de l'adresse et tu mets SUISSE en dessous de la ville hein ? 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu ta photo nexka, effectivement c'est pas réussit
> 
> Vds photo raté de nexka ... dédicacé  également dispos autographe d'amok


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2006)

Nephou, tu navigues avec quoi ? Safari ?


----------



## katelijn (12 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu ta photo nexka, effectivement c'est pas réussit
> 
> Vds photo raté de nexka ... dédicacé  également dispos autographe d'amok



ahhh oui? ASV?


----------



## Nephou (12 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> Nephou, tu navigues avec quoi ? Safari ?


non firefox  _mais par curiosit&#233; j'ai charg&#233; mon tdb avec saf&#8217; :rateau:_


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> non firefox  _mais par curiosité j'ai chargé mon tdb avec saf :rateau:_



ça fait bizarre hein ?!!


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rien reçu alors tu biffes le CH- de l'adresse et tu mets SUISSE en dessous de la ville hein ?



vu la photo et ton amour pour la géologie je pense que je vais la garder


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a fait bizarre hein ?!!



ben &#231;a fait surtout pr&#233;cis&#8230; mais je suis pas s&#251;r que &#231;a soit la bonne taille pour une pi&#232;ce d'identit&#233;*  






________________________________
_*je me dois de coller au sujet _


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben ça fait surtout précis mais je suis pas sûr que ça soit la bonne taille pour une pièce d'identité*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




t'es sûr ? même pour une localisation précise de ton lieu de naissance ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

J'ai aussi gen&#232;ve et le reste de la suisse si besoin est hein ?


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2006)

moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re les cartes g&#233;ologiques, &#231;a m'occuperait, je ferais des coupes... mais l&#224;, piti&#233;, pas la SUISSE !!!!   




(je comprends mieux le passeport sur lequel teo a tu&#233; ses yeux ! )


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

Bah j'ai aussi, mais va falloir la fibre optique l&#224; car c'est en 3D


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'ai aussi, mais va falloir la fibre optique là car c'est en 3D



attends aussi que je tourne avec 16Go de ram ! 



ça fait qund même beaucoup là pour identifier quelqu'un de manière géométrique !


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non rien...



Haaaa ! Quand même !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2006)

Yes ! re&#231;u ta tof et ta carte :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Juillet 2006)

Une petite précision pour ceux qui m'ont demandé une photo trés moche dédicacée :hein:  Il me faut votre adresse!!!! :rateau:  Bah oui j'ai beau chercher sur les pages blanches, je trouve pas avec votre pseudo   Ah oui et j'ai besoin de l'adresse postale, pas l'adresse email!!    (private joke)


Euh sinon autre précision pour ceux qui débarquent et qui ont la flemme de relire tout le thread:
 NON SE NE SONT PAS DES PHOTOS DE NUES!!!!


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

_"propose photo plus d&#233;nud&#233;e de Nexka : 2500&#8364; pi&#232;ce... s&#233;rie non limit&#233;e mais copyright&#233;e ! "






ps ma nexka, je partage les frais avec toi, t'inqui&#234;tes pas ! 
_


----------



## Nexka (15 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _"propose photo plus dénudée de Nexka : 2500 pièce... série non limitée mais copyrightée ! "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Zont pas finit de s'imaginer des choses les gens  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2006)

au fait c'&#233;tait 1005 pas 1015 l'adresse, sont forts je l'ai recu quand m&#234;me


----------

